# Fig Wood



## av8tor (Feb 15, 2009)

I did not see anything pop up on a search for fig but I was wondering if anyone has ever tried to use fig wood in a smoke?  It is a fruit tree and last fall I pruned back our tree. I will give it a try but wanted to hear from other first if possible.


----------



## fired up (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont know about the wood, but fresh figs might be a nice addition to a bbq sauce.


----------



## chadpole (Feb 15, 2009)

I also have not tried fig wood,but it can't hurt to try it on something cheap or a small smoke . Now I have done the figs in the BBQ sauce and it is delicious!


----------

